# TTC after a late miscarriage/stillbirth



## BabyRuby11

Hi everyone, I lost my baby girl on 14th April and I was 21 weeks. I miss her very much but I just have that feeling of wanting to be pregnant so bad. I am living my life at the moment but do want to TTC soon. It has been 6 weeks and I am still bleeding but only very lightly. I just wanted to know how long people left it to TTC after a late miscarriage and how long it took you to get a BFP?

Thanks xx


----------



## LadyKate1980

I am so sorry for your loss. :( :hugs:

Our last loss was at 23 weeks at the end of October....we waited 6/7 months to TTC and just got our BFP yesterday.
Depending on your age and your medical history, (including how many pregnancies you've had), doctor's generally recommend waiting 6 months.
However, again, that is relative to your own medical history...your doctor may tell you that it is ok to TTC after 3 months.
Unless it was an early miscarriage with no complications, most doctors will have you wait at least one cycle, and usually more depending on how far along you were in your pregnancy. There can be certain risks to your next pregnancy by not waiting long enough in between.

So, bottom line, check with your doctor. With both my stillbirth and my pre-term loss, I didn't get my period until two months or so afterwards, and the doctor had me wait 6 months for my body to recover.

Good luck on your TTC journey, and again, I am so sorry for your loss. :( :hugs:


----------



## LadyKate1980

PS---Here is our TTC timeline:

Pregnant w/out TTC 2009, baby stillborn at 36 weeks, Nov 2009.
Started TTC 3 months later and got pregnant and miscarried at 8 weeks (embryo never developed past 6 weeks) May 13, 2010.
Got pregnant less than a month later w/out TTC and developed an incompetent cervix and lost baby at 23 weeks and 3 days on Oct 27, 2010
Waited 7 months to TTC and got BFP on first cycle...just got +HPT yesterday.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## BabyRuby11

LadyKate1980 said:


> PS---Here is our TTC timeline:
> 
> Pregnant w/out TTC 2009, baby stillborn at 36 weeks, Nov 2009.
> Started TTC 3 months later and got pregnant and miscarried at 8 weeks (embryo never developed past 6 weeks) May 13, 2010.
> Got pregnant less than a month later w/out TTC and developed an incompetent cervix and lost baby at 23 weeks and 3 days on Oct 27, 2010
> Waited 7 months to TTC and got BFP on first cycle...just got +HPT yesterday.
> 
> Hope that helps!!!

Wow LadyKate1980 you've not had it easy have you! I am so sorry you've had to experience all of that. Fingers crossed this time round you will get what you deserve :hugs:

Thank you very much for your advice. I know what you mean about everyone being different. I have a friend who didn't conceive for a year after having a MC (was TTC) then she MC'd again, then fell pregnant (wasn't TTC) a month later and has a beautiful little girl. I just think you never know and everyone is different.

Well thanks again for the advice and congratulations on the BFP and good luck! xx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

We lost our twins at 23 weeks on Christmas day, so i know exactly what your going through. I got unhealthly obessed with wanting to be pregnant. It seems that everywhere i went i saw people with babies.

I still want to be pregnant sooo much, but i have stopped buying ovulation kits and stopped checking the calendar etc, as the doctor said it was not healthy.

I have only had one period since i lost them. I bled for about 2 weeks, then got a period 11 weeks later and that was the last one, nothing since.

Its really hard because i just keep thinking "how can i get pregnant if im not having periods", but doctor has told me to forget about it and live my life. Easier said than done xx


----------



## BabyRuby11

Mummy of Ange said:


> We lost our twins at 23 weeks on Christmas day, so i know exactly what your going through. I got unhealthly obessed with wanting to be pregnant. It seems that everywhere i went i saw people with babies.
> 
> I still want to be pregnant sooo much, but i have stopped buying ovulation kits and stopped checking the calendar etc, as the doctor said it was not healthy.
> 
> I have only had one period since i lost them. I bled for about 2 weeks, then got a period 11 weeks later and that was the last one, nothing since.
> 
> Its really hard because i just keep thinking "how can i get pregnant if im not having periods", but doctor has told me to forget about it and live my life. Easier said than done xx

Sorry for your losses hun, that must of been a hard time especially Christmas day of all days! 

What I don't understand is why I am STILL bleeding its 6 weeks today and its driving me nuts to say the least!

I know what you mean, how can you stop TTC when all you really want is a baby. Its hard to not pressure yourself in to it but it does make sense. If your stressed out about getting pregnant then your body is also stressed hence not getting pregnant :shrug:

Life is hard but it only makes us strong I believe that. Your day will come. :hugs: xx


----------



## jojo23

hey hun i lost my little girl at 22 weeks... i didnt bleed for too long after only about 10 days, its been 3 months and we're NTNP at the moment. i dont want to put too much pressure on myself just yet but like you i so want to have a baby now and be pregnant again. so really hoping this month is our month.

my doctor told me to wait one cycle and then if i was ready to try i could! i think they want you to heal emotionally as well as physically!

so sorry for your loss hun hope everything goes ok xxxx


----------



## BabyRuby11

jojo23 said:


> hey hun i lost my little girl at 22 weeks... i didnt bleed for too long after only about 10 days, its been 3 months and we're NTNP at the moment. i dont want to put too much pressure on myself just yet but like you i so want to have a baby now and be pregnant again. so really hoping this month is our month.
> 
> my doctor told me to wait one cycle and then if i was ready to try i could! i think they want you to heal emotionally as well as physically!
> 
> so sorry for your loss hun hope everything goes ok xxxx

Sorry for your loss hun its just not fair the amount of people that go through this. Well once I have stopped bleeding I am going to do the same NTNP as I don't want BDing to become a chore. Well maybe I should wait for my next cycle then.

Thanks for the advice appreciate it.

Good luck and hopefully you will get a BFP soon :hugs: xx


----------



## darkNlovely

Hello ladies I also had a late term loss around 23 weeks or so-it happen on May 29 I only bleed 2 weeks and now waiting for a period...As much as I want to be pregnant soon I am going to take it easy and not stress over things amd do the NTNP thing maybe.


----------



## SarahJane

I started trying straight after my first AF which was 4 weeks after I delivered Evelyn at 23 weeks. I have been trying now for 2 months and have just had a chemical (my own fault for testing too early!). There is no right or wrong time to try. Do what feels right for you. My consultant tells me there is no medical reason to need to wait so if you feel emotionally ready then just go for it x


----------



## mummymarsh

hello, i lost Charlie at 24+3 on 26th March and ive just finished mt 1st proper cycle of NTNP- and my AF got me :(

so now on Cycle 2 of NTNP and CD2...

i was reccommended to wait 3-6 months and its been just over 3 months...


----------



## mummymarsh

i meant 16th march not 26th


----------



## mamabearjen

I lost carter at 32 weeks with a vaginal delivery. I have my 6 weeks check up in two weeks. We are waiting on a PM. But I'm hoping the doctor will say 3 months.


----------

